# any gobbling in south ga



## coon hunter (Mar 10, 2008)

yall hearing any gobbling yet


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I Have Heard Some Birds Down Here. I Do Not Turkey Hunt, But Have Really Enjoyed Listening To Them While In The Woods.


----------



## woody10 (Mar 11, 2008)

heard bout 5 or six in one sitting the other morning


----------



## Defcon15 (Mar 14, 2008)

heard at least 3 or 4 gobbling each morning down in a river swamp two weekends ago.


----------



## Son (Mar 16, 2008)

Checked our woods in SW Ga yesterday. Couldn't hear a turkey for the mosquitos, and the wind.
Mosquitos are really bad with all the new water we have.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 16, 2008)

They're gobbling in Worth, I've been two mornings and heard birds both times.


----------

